# Are you automatically induced after IVF treatment at 40 weeks?



## Good Vibrations (Apr 25, 2009)

Hello   

I am curious as to whether after IVF treatment you are induced when you reach the 40 week mark. If this is the case, why?

I have read about this in three different places and would prefer to go for gas and air in a water bath as far as possible    Having said this though, I am being monitored on a weekly basis for high blood pressure, (fortunately no protein in my urine) so am not sure if this would influence the method of our baby's birth?  

I would appreciate any feedback.

Thank you

GV


----------



## Good Vibrations (Apr 25, 2009)

I frogot to mention that it is a donor egg IVF pregnancy.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Some research has shown that there is a slightly higher risk to ivf pregnancies, although I haven't read it and don't know any details of how accurate it is. The main reason is to not put it at more risk by being over due, as they are aware of how precious a pregnancy it is, but you don't have to be induced at all if you choose not to. They can only give you the full information and let you choose what you wish to do,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Good Vibrations (Apr 25, 2009)

Morning Emilycaitlin

Thank you for your response, much appreciated xx


----------

